# Medical Insurance



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

I have type 1 diabetes and we have been accepted into NZ and will be going in July.

Is it recommended to have private health cover and has anyone got an idea of cost?

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

walshdon said:


> I have type 1 diabetes and we have been accepted into NZ and will be going in July.
> 
> Is it recommended to have private health cover and has anyone got an idea of cost?
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations.

You can investigate the cost - look at Southern Cross Healthcare Group 
But if you have a residents visa then you will be eligible for NZ healthcare too.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

walshdon said:


> I have type 1 diabetes and we have been accepted into NZ and will be going in July.
> 
> Is it recommended to have private health cover and has anyone got an idea of cost?
> 
> Thanks


Hi. Yes I would recommend you getting private health insurance for the extra piece of mind.
It was the first thing on the list for us when we arrived but luckily I got Southern Cross Regularcare included with my contract for the family which was sweet.
According to my contract the healthcare is worth NZ $1173.60 per annum but this is probably a discounted figure so I'd say add another 25% for cost to general public and this is family cover.

Only spanner in the works is that you will NOT be covered for any pre-existing medical conditions for approx 2 or 3 years so be careful and check the small print.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi. Yes I would recommend you getting private health insurance for the extra piece of mind.
> It was the first thing on the list for us when we arrived but luckily I got Southern Cross Regularcare included with my contract for the family which was sweet.
> According to my contract the healthcare is worth NZ $1173.60 per annum but this is probably a discounted figure so I'd say add another 25% for cost to general public and this is family cover.
> 
> ...


What country are you from originally, escapetoNZ? I ask, because generally the country you come from can influence your priorities.

I must say it was definitely not the first thing on our list. We've been more than happy with NZ public health care - and unfortunately we've had call to use it. 

Like most public health systems, it's fantastic with life threatening illnesses, but you have to wait for the minor things...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> What country are you from originally, escapetoNZ? I ask, because generally the country you come from can influence your priorities.
> 
> I must say it was definitely not the first thing on our list. We've been more than happy with NZ public health care - and unfortunately we've had call to use it.
> 
> Like most public health systems, it's fantastic with life threatening illnesses, but you have to wait for the minor things...


Hi topcat83,
We are from the UK.
It was a priority for us as my wife has a lifelong health issue and we wanted to make sure we had the same care when we arrived here.
We virtually had the specialist consultant on call as my wife worked with him 
If it goes wrong at any time here we just wanted to skip all the re-diagnosis and answering questions and get straight into treatment with the right professional and the medical insurance is there to assist with costs.
Health care here seems to be good. Not had call to use it really yet only time will tell but we feel better in the knowledge that we have the insurance and access to professionals via another route.
As luck would have it we went for coffee with an ex pat group last month and one chap who we met is the consultant for the Hutt Valley in our required specialist area so we should be sweet to ring him direct anytime if we have the need 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

